# Windows 11 suddenly all audio is gone



## puma99dk| (Aug 1, 2021)

Suddenly after a normal reboot all my audio is gone when I activate my internet but if I disable my internet all audio is back.

I checked Windows Setting, Control Panel even the Steel series software but it's all normal.



Anyone got an idea of what's suddenly wrong with Windows 11 21H2 (OS Build 22000.100)?

There isn't any updates and I have even tried removing all the Arctic Pro Wireless drivers and reinstalling them still the same it just happened   

When I check event viewer I only see this even 56, application popup error:
The description for Event ID 56 from source Application Popup cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

ACPI
2

The message resource is present but the message was not found in the message table


----------



## qubit (Aug 1, 2021)

Is your card still supported by the manufacturer? If so, a fixed driver should come along at some point, so just sitting tight may be all you need to do.

My Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty PCIe sound card is no longer supported and has developed a Windows lockup problem when playing videos or audio files, but weirdly, not gaming. However, the driver is dated June 2019 and there will never be an updated one, so I probably have to replace a perfectly good, high end, card now just for this.  Troubleshooting continues. Anyway, not hijacking your thread, just noting that the problems are somewhat similar, in that the cards no longer work properly with the latest builds and patches of Windows 10. I'll start my own thread on this, if necessary.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 1, 2021)

qubit said:


> Is your card still supported by the manufacturer? If so, a fixed driver should come along at some point, so just sitting tight may be all you need to do.
> 
> My Creative sound card is no longer supported and has developed a Windows lockup problem when playing videos or audio files, but weirdly, not gaming. However, the driver is dated June 2019 and there will never be an updated one, so I probably have to replace a perfectly good, high end, card now just for this.  Troubleshooting continues. Anyway, not hijacking your thread, just noting that the problems are somewhat similar, in that the cards no longer work properly with the latest builds and patches of Windows 10. I'll start my own thread on this, if necessary.



I don't think that Steel series has dropped support for the most popular wireless headset   

After some reboots and uninstalling and reinstalling some different applications sound is now back WTF no Windows 11 update since the 25th of July so I was like what the heck is going on here because I don't want to use my 3 weeks vacation troubleshooting this issue and in worse reinstall Windows that's not in my plans.


----------



## qubit (Aug 2, 2021)

Ok great.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2021)

Yeah happy it's fixed again, I was almost about to update the bios on my motherboard but I didn't do it


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 2, 2021)

I noticed that windows updated my video card and I lost sound on my sound blaster ae-5 card how I fixed it is disabling the Nvidia sound


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

morning guys!

i had a similar problem! but the bad guy was the soundmapper by MS!

_override and hijack the file: [trustedInstaller AND System]_

*msacm32.drv

should be good then.*


----------

